# Stop over



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi all, I thought this may be of interest to some members, our local Lidle down here in the Algarve has now dedicated an area for motor home stop over, with a big sign in four languages, I wonder if it could spread across the EU, cheers Brian.....


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We had lunch in the Lidl car park in Serpa, along with 2 or 3 other motorhomes. The views were spectacular.


----------



## SilverAshCampers (Jan 4, 2013)

And convenient for groceries...?!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Tavira said:


> Hi all, I thought this may be of interest to some members, our local Lidle down here in the Algarve has now dedicated an area for motor home stop over, with a big sign in four languages, I wonder if it could spread across the EU, cheers Brian.....


A tad more specific could be rather more effective, unless there is only the one Lidle in the Alagarve.

Where?

Alan


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Might be Tavira?


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*stop over*

The Lidle is at Sao Bras de Alportel about twenty klms from the coast in the cork growing region, cheers Brian.....


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Try Lidl in Algerciras, Spain....
Overnight before departing for Morocco there were 70+ vans !! I stopped counting.. They must sell a load of wine and beer... 8O 

Good idea if it could spread...


----------

